# What do they know?



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

The closest town to me is small and very nice. 
For some reason they have acquired a huge 4 cylinder diesel generator (about the size of a small car)
And a massive amount of MREs I was told they also got bottled water but I didn't see that for myself.
I asked the Mayor and she said, "It's an ongoing project and there not discussing it right now"
Say what? I asked the local sheriff and got stoned walled there also.
I'm in West Virginia near Maryland. What the heck? 

I would have felt better if they just said were getting ready in case we have a another storm like Sandy.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

They don't want to divulge what most of us have known for a while. Counter productive on their part. Just like gov stocking ammo and poo pooing it as normal operations. Sad that most folks don't see the writing on the wall! They seem to think if they can placate most folks they will have the upper hand, they have made one sorry miscalculation. As a jap said once, they will awaken a sleeping giant!


----------



## Casie (Feb 26, 2014)

I always try to keep a level head. And when I read doom porn or news of immanent disasters, I really do try and stay skeptical. Reasonable. But lately, it's become quite difficult.


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The closest town to me is small and very nice.
> For some reason they have acquired a huge 4 cylinder diesel generator (about the size of a small car)
> And a massive amount of MREs I was told they also got bottled water but I didn't see that for myself.
> I asked the Mayor and she said, "It's an ongoing project and there not discussing it right now"
> ...


look into local disaster management plans, and what building is that Genny been hooked up to??


----------



## Dr. Prepper (Dec 20, 2012)

Now is the time for you to organize a "citizen investigation group" and apply pressure on the authorities to divulge all of their plans and reasons for prepping. You must remember (and remind them) that they may run the town - but the citizens run the votes _*and*_ control their finances. Call the TV news reporters and stage demonstrations until all is made public. Make sure they understand that secrecy is not permitted.

If the citizens remain wimps they'll get what they deserve.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Jap in WW2, said they can't invade the US because there will be a gun behind every blade of grass. They are working on getting rid of that problem.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

budgetprepp-n said:


> The closest town to me is small and very nice.
> For some reason they have acquired a huge 4 cylinder diesel generator (about the size of a small car)
> And a massive amount of MREs I was told they also got bottled water but I didn't see that for myself.
> I asked the Mayor and she said, "It's an ongoing project and there not discussing it right now"
> ...


The Mayor said WHAT? "They're not discussing it"? Start raising hell. Talk to as many people as you can about it. Have people start showing up for the town counsel meetings demanding answers. Write letters to the local newspapers. Keep asking WHY they refuse to talk about it. If it is just for disaster preparedness, why not say so? There is something very wrong here. I am not sure about how Freedom of Information laws affect local governments, but I would check on it. Even asking about it might worry the Mayor. Get people talking about how the Mayor refuses to talk about it and asking WHY. There is no good legitimate reason for her actions. If I had to guess it would be that the town officials are prepping for them and their families ONLY, in case of an emergency, and they are doing it on the taxpayer's dime.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The info has been out there for a while. Here is one report, there are more.

Wake up America: FEMA Preparing For The Worst In Region 3- Why? (Video)

About the time this started, 15k Russian troops were put on standby.

Obama Requests 15,000 Russian Troops For ?Upcoming? Disaster | EUTimes.net


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

I think Inceptor's links are from last year, so does anyon e know if kids were provided 3 day kits by their schools? It seems that would have been all over the interwebz if it happened.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

This was big news last year. The deadlines for all procurements was 10/31/13. I had almost forgot about it until this thread came up. 

The 3 day kits did not happen in our area is all I can tell you. My wife works for the Dallas school district and I would have heard.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Interesting.. Even if you pushed them and they had to come out and say something. I HIGHLY doubt it would be the truth!! I mean really, do you think the government is about to start tellin the truth??!!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

If its an elected body / incorporated city you should have legal access to their budget, council minutes and be able to figure it out.
I'm not familiar with the rules where you are, but in CA those things are easily available and required to be available.

When I served on the city council we actually bought something many would call highly questionable. It was thought a better place
to have it then in a bank; and I understand they sold it for close to 2000 an ounce not that many years ago - what they did with
the proceeds I have no idea - but I could look it up if I wanted.

We needed a generator for city hall I recall, we could have spent $25k and gotten a nice one to do the job, but we opted for the 
$45k version which would light up the neighboring 9 blocks. Why not?



budgetprepp-n said:


> The closest town to me is small and very nice.
> For some reason they have acquired a huge 4 cylinder diesel generator (about the size of a small car)
> And a massive amount of MREs I was told they also got bottled water but I didn't see that for myself.
> I asked the Mayor and she said, "It's an ongoing project and there not discussing it right now"
> ...


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Better then getting a lie from a politician, you might try local civil defense for answers.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> I think Inceptor's links are from last year, so does anyon e know if kids were provided 3 day kits by their schools? It seems that would have been all over the interwebz if it happened.


I live in the southwest corner of Washington state. The kids here were required to supply a small backpack to be left at the school and a list of items that were to be packed into the bags was to be provided. I so several different versions of this and to a pic of one while in a patient's home. I don't know if you will be able to read but I will ad anyway.








I also know that medical facilities of all kind now have very strict instructions on items they have stored which include how much stored water and non perishable food.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

The news a government is prepping tells me there is nothing to worry about. Remember Y2K!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I think that 3 day emergency kit has been standard fare in Washington state for a while. In Seattle my kids had to provide the same thing for years. Down here in the beautiful Walla Walla valley they do the same thing as my daughter's kids have to furnish the three day kit.

I would applaud the nearest town for getting generators and food stores... I don't think it will happen though. Farm communities are more self sufficient and don't depend on the towns much.


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

Washington Dept of Health has had prep information on their website for years. Started as a 3 day plan but I believe it is now for a 7 day plan. One of our local news stations has also set up a website teaching prepping. Make it Through - What to Do to Make it Through
Information is out there but the problem is people don't take advantage.


----------

